# kostenlose Dienst um HTML-Seiten upload und testen?



## amberrachel (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es Deinste oder eine  Webseite wo man Kostenlos die hatml seiten Uploaden kann um zu testen ob es auch geht?
würde gerne schauen ob nun der video in SwF. file funktioniert oder ob es noch imer so ist das es nur auf meinem recher tut
ich danke für die antwort
lg
Rahel


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (9. Januar 2010)

Hey amberrachel,

einfach mal Google nach "Kostenloser Webspace" fragen, da wird einiges geben.
Und dort erhälst du denn Speicher im Netz auf den du meist via FTP deine Daten hochladen kannst.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## amberrachel (9. Januar 2010)

hi,
danke das kenen ich, dacht vielciht gibt es noch eine wo man nur mal schnell schauen kan ohne das man sich anmeldet und so sind eben nicht meine web ssites am schluss.
lg 
Rahel


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (9. Januar 2010)

Mir wäre keine andere Möglichkeit bekannt, außer das du dir einen Webserver auf deinem PC Zuhause installierst vllt.
http://www.apachefriends.org

Übrigens solltest du auf die Netiquette achten:


> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge* sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.


----------



## Maik (9. Januar 2010)

Wo versteckt sich denn der große Umstand, sich seinen eigenen Webserver einzurichten, auf dem man zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit nach Lust und Laune die Funktionalität seiner entwickelten Seiten überprüfen kann?!

Ein Webentwickler ohne Webserver, da ist doch, wie ein Fußballer ohne Ball :suspekt:

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du meine schon mehrfach ausgesprochenen Bitten, deine Beiträge vor dem Absenden noch mal auf Tippfehler zu überprüfen,  in deinen vergangenen Themen gelinde gesagt überlesen hast, oder sie sich im nächsten Moment schon wieder aus deinem Gehirnmuskel herausgeschlängelt haben, ohne einen bleibenden Eindruck zu hinterlassen, denn die Qualität deiner verfassten Beiträge lässt noch immer dermaßen zu wünschen übrig, dass es einem fast schon davor grault, sie sich anzutun.

Mir unterlaufen sicherlich auch mal "Buchstabendreher", aber gewiß nicht in dieser Häufigkeit und Intensität, wie bei dir.

Bist du etwa immer auf der Flucht, dass du dir keine zwei Minuten Zeit nehmen kannst?

Du erwartest hier von uns Hilfe, und wirfst uns diese verstümmelten Brocken  vor die Füße. Alles andere, als eine respektvolle Einstellung, würde ich mal sagen. 

Denk mal darüber nach, denn sonst könnte irgendwann der Fall eintreten, dass dir hier niemand mehr antwortet.

mfg Maik


----------

